# Chavved RS6



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Today in Peterborough I saw an RS6 Avant with horribly kerbed alloys and wait for it, a stick on silver elephant on the bonnet!

WTF?!?!


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Silver horses common around here, never seen a elephant though, maybe it belongs to Billy Smarts family :lol:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Probably owned by an Indian :?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jonah said:


> Probably owned by an India :?


I know its a big car, but can you really fit a country in one?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

ronin said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > Probably owned by an India :?
> ...


OK smart arse :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> I know its a big car, but can you really fit a country in one?


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

jonah said:


> Probably owned by an Indian :?


Why :? Because it has a picture of an elephant?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

...or a Thai perhaps. A restauranteur, was my first thoughts. But if th restaurant was not named on the car, then what's the point. Unless "The Silver Elephant" is famous in Peterbrough.

Was it that elephant from the elephant.co.uk ad by any chance?



> Why Because it has a picture of an elephant?


No, because of the ornate gold tissue holder superglued to the parcel shelf - it would have to be in an RS6! :lol: My word, fancy stereotyping an Indian as a Hindu and having a religious connection with the image of an elephant. Tut tut. :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

FWIW the driver of the car was white, probably in his early forties


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nothing to suggest whether it was an Indian or African elephant..


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

Ah yes...all Indians put elephant stickers on their bonnets...no one else... :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

ttmonkey said:


> Ah yes...all Indians put elephnat stickers on their bonnets...no one else... :roll:


I wouldn't put an elephant on my car and I am white. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

TBH I was more appalled by the state of the alloys...

Almost.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

ttmonkey said:


> Ah yes...all Indians put elephant stickers on their bonnets...no one else... :roll:


Wrong way round: all cars with elephant stickers on them are owned by Indians.

For the RS6 a rhino would be more appropriate. But then it would be owned by an African, obviously.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Forget the Indian debate for a minute - if you will.

I don't think it was a sticker - but it sounds like a little statuette (is there any other kind) of an elelphant. Akin to the Spirit of Ecstasy on Rolls Royces of old.

Indian or not, still naff.

One way to tell if it was an Indian or African elephant though Gary - did it have big ears?

Or is he back with Noddy?


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

so what does a white englishman put on his - a hedgehog...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Defo aint mine. I have near perfect alloys & a cute gold pygmy hippo on the bonnet of mine  :wink:

Do think it would take more than kerbed alloys & a hephelump to Chav a car, but the owner may well be on his/her way :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Defo aint mine. I have near perfect alloys & a cute gold pygmy hippo on the bonnet of mine


That's no way to speak about Judith!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> > Defo aint mine. I have near perfect alloys & a cute gold pygmy hippo on the bonnet of mine
> 
> 
> That's no way to speak about Judith!


I'll tell her you said that 

She's gonna kick your arse :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

She'll have to catch me first... :lol:


----------

